# Omg i am so excited!!!! Finally!!!!



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I thought this day would NEVER come. Riley.... my evil puppy hater who would rather have ripped Shasta to pieces (but never did because he'd be in a world of trouble and knew it) has FINALLY accepted Shasta. How do i know this? HE PLAYED WITH HER!!! Like actually 100% played with her. I HAVE VIDEOS AS PROOF!!! Uploading them now and will post in this as soon as i'm able!!! I am so excited. you have NOOOOOOOO idea. The way he was acting, i thought we would never be able to see them actually get along despite Shasta trying with all her might to get him to like her. I think Riley just had the most fun he's had since we had to leave Zena with my inlaws. This is a seriously massive breakthrough. Currently it tops all others right now. And in the videos.... tell me that you dont think Shasta is a big puppy for 5 1/2 months old. Riley is a very large boy. he's about 90 lbs right now. Except for the flea allergies that have caused missing patches of fur and such and the shedding like crazy (we seriously cant brush him enough. Fur in clumps with more to spare!). Shasta weighed in at 47.6 pounds at her last check up. She's just a little over being half of Riley's height... 

I'M SO EXCITED!!!!! OMG!!!! Everybody dance with me!!!! :happyboogie:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

here is the first video. No i have no idea why the totes are in the middle of the floor. Hubby did that.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

WHOOT! That's awesome! Hurry up and upload those vids!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

That looks like a big, happy boy to me!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

first one is up!!! loading the second one now.... eleven minutes and i'll be able to post that one!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> That looks like a big, happy boy to me!


 
i am so jazzed. that means he's finally figured out that she's not going anywhere. and he's playing again!!!! he hasnt seriously played with anyone since march.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

That is awesome! Good for Riley, good for Shasta and good for you!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

working on getting better videos. the next one will be done in 20 minutes. after that... i'm going to bed... i'll post more after i wake up... but OMG!!! This is fabulous.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Riley... acting like a puppy again!!!


----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

Grats KZ!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

A big woo hoo for you!!!!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

AWWW cute videos


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yay! Looks like a happy family!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Finally. I was starting to get worried Riley would be a butthead the rest of his life... which if he kept up some of his antics towards Shasta, was going to be a very short life....


----------



## Ninerfanz (Sep 30, 2010)

my oldest Montana, showed no interest (except growling...) at my youngest, Jerry, when I got him too, until Jerry was about 4 months old, then, instant change, playing and everything, montana also puts him in his place, but it has never got overly agressive, I think montana was waiting until jerry got bigger before he would engage with him, its like me, I won't hold a new born baby, but I will after a few months... lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Ninerfanz said:


> my oldest Montana, showed no interest (except growling...) at my youngest, Jerry, when I got him too, until Jerry was about 4 months old, then, instant change, playing and everything, montana also puts him in his place, but it has never got overly agressive, I think montana was waiting until jerry got bigger before he would engage with him, its like me, I won't hold a new born baby, but I will after a few months... lol


 
lol Riley has never liked puppies. He has this radar that actually seems to go off around ANY dogs that are less than 9 months old but most of the time, if the dog is 2 or younger, he hates them. Like violently. He's a good dog. Shelby is a 1 year old and he's fine with her but she's also calm and quiet and pretty relaxed. I was getting to the point i was ready to have a dog skin rug the way Riley was going. The last time he wailed on Shasta because she just came in the room, there was blood involved. He's not usually the one to start something much less make it a bloody situation so he was in a world of trouble and hurt for THAT one. Shasta was fine. She thought it was playtime but Riley.... he's just a butthead. He knows he wont be the only dog in the house so he deals with it because he knows he has no other choice but he'd rather have Zena and only Zena around. males are so picky!!!!! lol


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

That's great! Great videos!
That's wonderful that he's now playing with her. That one video where Shasta has Riley in a head-lock is pretty funny.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

LMAO the headlock in the beginnin of the third video is priceless.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

lol i know!!!! thats one of her favorite things to do to him right now!!!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Just wait... You'll think everything is awesome and there will be one day when your house looks like it was raided by the ATF. Don't ask me how I know... 

-E


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

titonsdad said:


> just wait... You'll think everything is awesome and there will be one day when your house looks like it was raided by the atf. Don't ask me how i know...
> 
> -e


 
lol!!!!!


----------

